# DIY Push-Pole Holder



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Has anyone created a push pole holder that you mount on the poling platform themselves? I'm interested to see what the options are. I'm thinking about using PVC and painting it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred fabbed one out of carbon fiber


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.tiborreel.com/product/push-pole-caddy/

Spend a few coins and have a product that works well, can be mounted a couple of ways and will last the life of the boat.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rmather23 said:


> Has anyone created a push pole holder that you mount on the poling platform themselves? I'm interested to see what the options are. I'm thinking about using PVC and painting it.


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/14-rivercraft-rebuild-into-flats-skiff.17276/page-12#post-121058


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Jred fabbed one out of carbon fiber


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tiller-extension.57432/page-2#post-526628


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

It’s actually a v marine holder I just made the clip out of carbon fiber


yobata said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tiller-extension.57432/page-2#post-526628


Now I guess I’ll have to see if I can make one out of all carbon fiber


----------

